# Northern Newbie to the Forum! Just saying hi!



## hbpaints (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wanted to take a minute and say hi to all the other polaris (and other <grin>) owners out there. We're located in Quesnel British Columbia, Canada (Middle of the province) so we've got lots of varying terrain... Mud, Rock, Trails, etc...

Our Rides are as follows:

His : 1995 Polaris Xplorer 400 4x4
Hers : 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500EFI
Daughters : 1997 Polaris Trailblazer 250 2x4
Boys : 2003 Polaris Predator 90 Troy Lee Edition

Mostly stock but looking to upgrade now that I found a forum where I can get some awesome ideas!

Anyhow... Like i said... just wanted to introduce ourselves and say hi!

Rob

P.S - Get to play in 3" of fresh snow tonight when I get home from work...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome, make yourself at home. We need more Polaris owners. Post up some pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!! :rockn: glad to have some more polaris owners!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb .. and fo sho post up some pic's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Rob!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome to the forum. snow sounds fun but cold. need some action pics in the snow.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Great to have ya Rob. lets see them!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB Rob!


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome, lets see some pics


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome hp..:rockn:..this is the best Forum....MUDDIE49


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

WELCOME!!!!!! Have a blast here its a great site


----------

